# New CAT 297



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

ANybody own one or get to run one yet?


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

I havn't driven one yet, but had a good look at one at the Outdoor Farm Show. They are impressive machines! The asles guy was saying some are trading their D3 machines for the 297. It's got an awesome track unit that looks as though it has everything beat. Also, the track has been made much more maintainable by the owner, not just the dealership. (I thought that was quite the switch!)
I have to say the new C series is quite incredible! They've thought of everything. The cab has everyone beat, too!
-Miketymusic


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

I've spent a good bit of time in a 2004 Cat 277 with a tree shear mounted on it. The thing is incredible with what you can cut and lift. I have heard of folks that are using the 277 287 297 as dozers but no first hand accounts on anything on a 297. I know the specs only mean so much-- dirty work tells the real story quickly.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

i ran a 277 and a 287 at the local CAT dealers demo, and the things were beasts. Comfortable, powerful, and unbelievably smooth while driving both with and without a load


----------

